# Hot Smoked Salmon!



## BKING! (Feb 5, 2019)

Hot smoked two 1 pound salmon filets on the Mak 1 star at 275 deg. Took it to 140-145 deg internal.

The filet was seasoned with Zatarans blackened seasoning and I topped mine off with hot sauce.

It was smoked with apple pellets. It had a mild smoky flavor that just put the salmon over the top!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 5, 2019)

Looks good!
Great job!


----------



## motocrash (Feb 5, 2019)

Tasty looking.I think you have the same china as @foamheart !


----------



## BKING! (Feb 5, 2019)

motocrash said:


> Tasty looking.I think you have the same china as @foamheart !



I brought out the nice paper plates for this occasion!


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 5, 2019)

Sure looks great to me!
Love me some smoked Salmon!

Here's one thing to really put you up town with that dinner.
Better than a Bow Tie!


----------



## BKING! (Feb 5, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Sure looks great to me!
> Love me some smoked Salmon!
> 
> Here's one thing to really put you up town with that dinner.
> Better than a Bow Tie!



I don’t know... seems a bit much.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 5, 2019)

BKING! said:


> I don’t know... seems a bit much.



I know. But you could use them for the pictures, then put them away.
We use Plastic Silverware so we can toss them at family gatherings.


----------



## West coast island smoker (Feb 5, 2019)

Looks good , I just finished my first round of hot smoke in my new smoker that I built , I will post a couple pictures of the smoker and my fish that I was about to put into smoker . Picture was after brining and was air drying. I will post the final product shortly. Please feel free to comment. I started with a temp of 145 and ran it for 20 hrs at 132 - 135 .


----------



## daveomak (Feb 6, 2019)

Beautiful fish....  Perfectly cooked....
20 hours at 135 ish should return some awesome fish....    That's how I cook mine..  I don't let them get over 130...
.....
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
.....  waiting for tomorrows pictures so I can ...


----------



## West coast island smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Thanks, yes the fish turned out awesome, had a few pieces with a couple friends and they said it's the best I've done yet. I have being smoking fish probably for 25 years now but in other smokers, this one from the new one I built and it appears that all my work may have paid off . Kind of nice to have something work as planned. Here is a picture of the final product, with a few pieces missing of course . Appreciate your comments and look forward to more successful smokes. I just pulled four more fish from the freezer and will do a second run of cold in the next few days. Enjoy !!


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 6, 2019)

Salmon looks really good BKing. Nicely done.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## West coast island smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Salmon looks really good BKing. Nicely done.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Where I live we don't call them king salmon as you guys do but yes there where a couple fish there that where over 20 lbs when caught a couple in the high teens. We call these chinook salmon springs salmon. Caught these at the south end of Vancouver island British Columbia Canada, about 20 min from where I live by boat. Thanks for your  comment they did turn out quite well, taste wise and in appearance.  Cheers


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 6, 2019)

BK, Nice job on the salmon,I'd love a plate of that!


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 6, 2019)

Every time I see your Smoke House, WCIS, I go into a drooling fit.
I remember when you first shown it.
Perfection!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2019)

That salmon looks just like I like it!
You cooked it perfectly!!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2019)

BKING! said:


> Hot smoked two 1 pound salmon filets on the Mak 1 star at 275 deg. Took it to 140-145 deg internal.
> 
> The filet was seasoned with Zatarans blackened seasoning and I topped mine off with hot sauce.
> 
> ...




Looks Great, BKING !!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------

